# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Wait times between posts

## Mordred

I'm just throwing out my opinion so....I think the whole "You must wait to make another post for 30 seconds" or whatever, is garbage and annoying.

----------


## Paul

Mordie.. you're just too fast for the forum.   :Smilie: 

My guess is that it's primary purpose is to prevent spammers from flooding the forum at will.  Not that it's been a huge problem in the past, but I'm sure it has helped prevent some.  If it's configurable, perhaps 20 seconds is good enough?

According to vBulletin's website (https://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/...sage_posting):




> *Minimum Time Between Posts*
> You may prevent your users from flooding your forum with posts by activating this feature.
> 
> By enabling floodcheck, you disallow users from making another post within a given time span of their last posting. In other words, if you set a floodcheck time span of 30 seconds, a user may not post again within 30 seconds of making his last post.
> 
> Note:
> Administrators and moderators are exempt from floodcheck.
> 
> Recommended: 30 seconds. Type the number of seconds only. Enter 0 to disable this function.

----------


## Mordred

I guess that because I was moderator for a while this wasn't an issue.  I understand the need for it but I sort of wish that there was a clause in there for active contributors to the forum.  Perhaps something like, If UserName.postcount > 100 then disable, as they are probably not spammers after a certain amount of posts.

----------


## Paul

I've suggested a change to the admin team, so we'll see what they say.  Maybe 20 seconds is sufficient, as it's rarely the case where one would be jumping between posts and typing/submitting within that amount of time.  I'm surprised you hit a sub-30 second mark, to be honest.  Must have been some really complex posts.   :Wink: 

As far as scripting it based on post count or some other measurement (gross domestic product of the poster's home country?) I think it would be just one more thing to have to maintain - with updates possibly over-writing or conflicting with it.  There's already enough hacks, I mean features, in vB code.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> ....As far as scripting it based on post count or some other measurement (gross domestic product of the poster's home country?) I think it would be just one more thing to have to maintain - with updates possibly over-writing or conflicting with it.  There's already enough hacks, I mean features, in vB code.



No mainatinance needed, you just create a simple plugin to exempt certain usergroups from the limit  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

> I've suggested a change to the admin team, so we'll see what they say.  Maybe 20 seconds is sufficient, as it's rarely the case where one would be jumping between posts and typing/submitting within that amount of time.  I'm surprised you hit a sub-30 second mark, to be honest.  Must have been some really complex posts.  
> 
> As far as scripting it based on post count or some other measurement (gross domestic product of the poster's home country?) I think it would be just one more thing to have to maintain - with updates possibly over-writing or conflicting with it.  There's already enough hacks, I mean features, in vB code.



It happens to me when I am doing searches.. like looking for "unanswered threads"... If I go there after clicking New posts first, or some combination of searching like that...  It doesn't just happen when answering multiple threads quickly...

----------


## Paul

Yeah, there's likely a search waiting period enabled, too (the "New Posts" and "Unanswered Threads" being db queries).  I've seen this on many forums, so you can't overload the server with searches even from a valid account.  My guess is that this, too, could be handled with a plugin, but that's not my expertise for sure.   :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

The wait time between posts has been changed from 30 secs to 20 secs.  Hope this works better for every one !!!

----------


## NBVC

Why don't you take Simon's advise and exempt certain groups, like anybody above 100 posts, or anybody who is a Valued Forum Contributor or better?  So that the people who contribute to your forum's growth don't get frustrated over these issues?

By the way.. I still see that I have to wait 30 seconds.. not 20 seconds for searching....

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> By the way.. I still see that I have to wait 30 seconds.. not 20 seconds for searching....



Same here when searching for Today's posts shortly after New Posts

----------


## NBVC

So is anything getting done on this?  Or are we back to good old times.. when we wait another year for the storm to brew again?

----------


## arlu1201

The team got the wait time changed from 30 secs to 20 secs between posts.  However, Simon suggested that we can exempt certain user groups and the tech team will get that changed in the system shortly.

Regarding search wait times, it continues to be 30 secs to avoid a huge load on the server.

----------


## Mordred

60 seconds between reporting posts?

----------


## pike

a forum i visit only requires 10 seconds between a search - it has 10 fold the users - why not increase server size?

----------


## Paul

Thread has been cleaned for relevant information.  Please post updates or additional related requests as needed.  If a different request is needed, please start a new thread.

This thread has a few change requests:

1. Change time-between-posts from 30 seconds to something less (or removed completely for specific groups of members);
2. Change time-between-searches from 30 seconds to something less (or removed completely for specific groups of members);
3. Change time-between-reports from 60 seconds to something less (or removed completely for specific groups of members).

#1 - Has been reduced from 30 seconds to 20 seconds for all users.  The tech team is working on implementing a group-specific exception.

#2 - Has not been changed at the current time to prevent database query overload.  There may be a possibility of applying a similar group-specific exception.  The site owner will need to determine if that makes sense based on current server load, the cost of adding hardware (memory, cpu, etc.), and its impact on the ability of users to efficiently search the forum.

#3 - I don't see why this cannot be changed to a lower time limit as well.  Will submit request to admin to set to 0 or disabled.  No point in setting up a group exception for this, as anyone should be able to report a post when the situation arises.

Thanks everyone.

----------


## NBVC

So where has this request gone?

----------


## NBVC

Maybe I am just talking to the wall.  :Confused:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I could share some code with them to sort this and have control over times for each action!

----------


## arlu1201

Sorry NBVC, i will get the team to look into this.

----------


## NBVC

Still waiting.....

.... or is adding useless forums like the competition forum more important.

----------


## arlu1201

The minimum wait time between posts has been changed as follows - 

admin and mod  : 0
Forum guru : 10 seconds
Forum Contributors and Valued Forum Contributors: 25 seconds
Register user : 30 seconds

Hope this is fine for all.

----------


## NBVC

obviously not fixed:

WaitTooLong.jpg

----------


## arlu1201

The wait times have been changed for submitting posts.  It has not been changed for searches yet as the tech team would like to monitor the change in the server load for a day, before making the change.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

This 30 sec waiting time between searches is driving me nuts

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Just in case the "tech team" are struggling finding the solution to the search wait times, here's the code they need:



```

USE THIS HOOK search_getnew_start   if (THIS_SCRIPT == 'search') {// change the usergroups as needed  if (is_member_of($vbulletin->userinfo, a,b,c))  {    $vbulletin->options['searchfloodtime'] = xxx;    } else if (is_member_of($vbulletin->userinfo, d,e,f))  {    $vbulletin->options['searchfloodtime'] = yyy;    } else  {    $vbulletin->options['searchfloodtime'] = zzz;    }} 



```

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Funny, i posted the solution here but it still shows Pepe as the last poster? is this another feature along with the double posting?

----------


## arlu1201

Simon, 

If you read my post 23 again, you will understand that the tech team is not "struggling" to find the code but instead, they want to monitor the server for a brief period, hence they have not made the changes to the "search" wait times.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Arlette, i accept your thanks, you're welcome  :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

Simon, I still really don't know why you try so hard to help.  They obviously don't care and don't want to admit that they can't program for beans!  Serenity Now!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I cant help it, it was a great forum and i'd still like it to be that way - ok, i'll give up!

----------


## Pete_UK

I get this warning quite often. I got the message twice this morning to "wait 15 seconds" on two separate posts. When I clicked on New Posts I could see that the posts had gone through without me waiting.

Earlier I couldn't get on the Forum, and I see from another thread that they were installing some new code for copying formulae/code - maybe that has messed something up.

Pete

EDIT: this is still happening.

----------


## NBVC

You guys (Admin) don't seem to care about this (or any other) frustration we have!  It still has not been resolved!

----------


## Mordred

> You guys (Admin) don't seem to care about this (or any other) frustration we have!  It still has not been resolved!



Don't hold your breath and there is definitely a lack of caring here.

----------


## arlu1201

NBVC, 

The wait times were changed depending on the user group you belong to.  However, it was creating problems at the server level and hence was revoked.

I will ask the tech team to check on what else they can do about this.

----------


## Kyle123

It's not about the wait times it's the fact that the forum is trying to post twice. Removing time restrictions will just lead to multiple identical posts in the thread

----------


## NBVC

> The wait times have been changed for submitting posts.  It has not been changed for searches yet as the tech team would like to monitor the change in the server load for a day, before making the change.



This is the one I am referring to in this case... 

...but the issue Kyle points out is also still there and frustrating and should be long solved by now!

----------


## Mordred

There I am going through the 0 replied posts, trying to help out by reporting tags and whatnot and there is still a wait time of 60 seconds to report bad posts and threads.  I really don't know why I bother with this but I do and it's definitely frustrating.  I think I am going to ignore the lack of code tags from here on out and quit reporting them.

----------


## arlu1201

The wait times have been changed depending on the user groups.  I will give you the revised timings shortly.

----------


## Mordred

Well I must be in the crappy user group!  Now I have to wait to make regular posts again.

----------

